# Sable color change



## Amcl (May 26, 2016)

Who wants to play another round of 'Guess That Sable Color!!' ?

I know it's based on the pedigree and the genetics of parents, But I'm curious and looking for opinions.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: cute puppy - my guess is red sable.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Adorable pup and I love how light can affect the color outside on a sunny day and changes of seasons can my sable looks so much lighter and or darker.


----------



## MMcCoy (May 12, 2016)

Beautiful! I love Sables!!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Very nice looking pup! Both mine fooled me and ended up darker than I thought they would. Kavai did not stop changing until she was two years old and beya keeps getting darker. Have fun with your little one and take lots of pictures, you will be amazed the changes.


----------



## Amcl (May 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and comments. We're lucky to have him and can't wait to see how he develops.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

do you have any photos around 10 days old? those, in my experience, can give you the best idea of color as an adult. Of course, they also get lighter and darker with the seasons.
How old in these photos? Singe went completely blonde before getting his adult coat in


----------



## Amcl (May 26, 2016)

These pics were taken at 8 weeks. There aren't alot of pics from the breeder when he was much younger. I think he'll be a light sable. He has no toe stenciling and has a very light colored belt that goes under his throat. I'd have liked a black sable, but there's always next time!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Definitely don't think he will be light, but not black either.. Probably a medium to medium dark sable on back, legs will be brown/red no black... Beautiful either way although I too appreciate the black sales especially if red hues are present.. Nice pup for sure, enjoy


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

9 weeks not really any pencilling on his toes


Singe at a little older, 12 weeks


adult


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking pup!


----------

